# Connecting to mains drainage



## Windingdown (2 mo ago)

We have had a letter requiring us to connect to the mains drainage and deactivate the septic tank. We are still living in the UK and using the Portuguese property as a holiday home . We are in the Olhao area. Does anyone know how to find a contractor to undertake this work and a ball park figure of how much connections might cost? We are not rural ( a small hamlet) but the mains drainage in the road was only installed in the last 3 years and we didnt connect at that point as we were not told we needed to. Any advice on how to proceed?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Not convinced you NEED to connect, it's usually just advisory but from your point of view it adds to the amenity of the house so actually it's not wasted money. To give any kind of quote a contractor would need to know how deep in the road is the main drain? is it better to pick up the connection to the house at an earlier point than where the septic tank is? How far is it from this point to the point where it will connect to the main drain ? What is the soil type ? What access will be needed for inspection/rodding ? Are there trees and tree roots close to the new drain position ? Do you already have mains water ? If you do then the monthly cost for connecting to their drains is calculated from your water consumption and of course the water company want your €€€'s.


----------

